# HR24/500 Issues with Internet/On Demand?



## BlazingGlory53 (Dec 25, 2013)

So here's my story so far of my experience with DirecTV to date. 

I got signed up for DirecTV August of 2012. They set us up at the 6 month rate at $39.99/mo, and I felt alright with it, even though I felt the UI really stinks (I have the HR24-500). After a year, they jacked up the price to $134, which I could not manage, so I put a freeze for 6 months and stuck with online streaming via Roku. In November, I decided to reactivate service, and the bill jumped to $147, and I didn't feel comfortable paying that much, so I decided to try to cancel DirecTV, but they promised to keep me at a $57/mo rate for the remainder of my contract (12 months left) so I decided to ride out the contract. 

I decided to try the On Demand system today to get the SNL Holiday Special, and it wouldn't load. I ran tests and it gave me the "coax not connected" and "internet not detected" stuff.

I run the System Info and Test - Diagnostic Code 70-73-682.

I see all this "whole home DVR" and "Cinema Connection" stuff, but I only have one DVR, one TV, I don't need that stuff. I just want the system to at least work how it did before! I'm also nervous to call DirecTV because I've heard they try to leverage things into contract extensions, which is the LAST thing I want.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Either do Repeat Network Setup or Restore Defaults.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

how are you trying to connect the HR24 to the internet?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea you are missing where you stated you have any cinema connection kit, or Ethernet cable hooked up. 

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Since you have one DVR, and assuming no other Directv hardware, plug an ethernet line into the rear of the HR24, reboot it and that should do it.

If that doesn't work, after the reboot go to Menu/Settings/Network and go through the wired network setup.

If still no internet, report back with any equipment you have.


----------



## BlazingGlory53 (Dec 25, 2013)

I am using just the one H24 with the Coax cable plugged into the box. I have an ethernet cable plugged into my wireless router, a Linksys E4200.

I have rebooted, wired network setup, restored defaults, red button rebooted, no results.

My theory based on research I did:

Apparently you can not use the standard "plug Ethernet into the if the "Whole Home DVR Service" is activated, requiring the cinema connection kit. It seems that upon reactivating my service, they automatically "enabled" the Whole Home DVR or something like that, essentially rendering the On-Demand I pay for worthless unless I spend $50 (which I won't do) for a converter box... I hope I'm missing something, because I want to get my money's worth, being locked into spending over $700 over the course of a year... 

Another thing worth mentioning is that the network settings IP on the DTV box is completely different than my IP Address for my network, is that normal?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You seem to have issues with your network cable.
Whole home service doesn't deactivate ethernet, so either this receiver has problems with its network or the cable/router is having problems with this reciever.
The receiver should show an IP from your router.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Wait what do you see when you press the dash button in the remote while watching live tv? Does it say Internet connected?


And it could be the on demand flag is turned off in your Account which can be easily fixed with a phone call. They aren't going to go after a contract to fix an on demand issue. 
They only do that for additional boxes.


----------



## BlazingGlory53 (Dec 25, 2013)

"Receicer: ...414315
SWiM Connected
Location: LV
Internet: Not Detected"

Here's what comes up when I try to connect:

"IP Address: 169.254.9.249 OK
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0 OK
Default Gateway: - -
DNS: - -
Network: Coax Not Connected (9)
Internet: Not Connected (13)

Result Code: 86-134"

Note that I am using a Linksys Router, which uses the general 192.168.1.1 IP Address, so I'm wondering why DTV's is so different...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

That's an internal ip address the boxes use when they aren't connected to the Internet. As you can see you are not connected at all right now. No reason to call dtv at the moment. Have you tried changing ports on the router? Do you have anything else you can plug into that Ethernet cable to make sure it's working?


----------



## BlazingGlory53 (Dec 25, 2013)

I did that, and other things work. Then I tried plugging the DTV box directly into my Modem, with it still reading as not connected.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

and that is your only router correct?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok try this. 

rerun sat setup. 

Then goto network settings and set them to reset to defaults and then tell It in that menu to connect again.


----------



## BlazingGlory53 (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes, it is. The thing that is annoying me is the identical setup worked PERFECTLY 6 months ago. Same cables, same router and modem, everything. Now it's not, I'm just trying to figure out what could possibly have changed, and I feel nothing has changed on the hardware end.

I also have rerun Sat Setup


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ha posted at the same moment. Look at my last post.


----------



## BlazingGlory53 (Dec 25, 2013)

I'll just sum a list of things I've done:

Redone Satellite Setup twice (Once with Ethernet connected, once without)
Red button reset twice
reset to default internet settings twice
I tried manually entering internet settings in the advanced column, then subsequently reset to defaults
unplugged and replugged in twice
different ethernet cables and spots on router
plugged into modem
reauthorized service on website

That's all I can think of doing off the top of my head


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Have you rebooted the router?


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

This happens at times on the HR24 series units. The reset network defaults should get you out of the woods just fine. If not try advanced network set up. Sometimes its process to dredge up its info causes the DVR to poll your router for a proper IP address.

Don "not to worry it likely won't come back after you fix it" Bolton


----------



## BlazingGlory53 (Dec 25, 2013)

Rebooted router and modem


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Is the link light on the Ethernet connection off? 

You might try unplugging the Ethernet cable from the DVR and rebooting. Then plug the ethernet cable back in and boot yet again. It is acting like the router and the DVR are unable to handshake and the default IP on the DVR is as if it does not detect the ethernet cable in its jack.

Don "stuff like this is so soothing isn't it? " Bolton


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

How much do you have recorded on it right now?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

BlazingGlory53 said:


> I'll just sum a list of things I've done:
> 
> Redone Satellite Setup twice (Once with Ethernet connected, once without)
> Red button reset twice
> ...


When you did these resets, were the ethernet connected to BOTH your WORKING router and HR24?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Dumb question time:

Are there any lights on the back of the receiver for the ethernet port?
Do you have the cable connected to the right jack?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Dumb question time:
> 
> Are there any lights on the back of the receiver for the ethernet port?
> Do you have the cable connected to the right jack?


The 500s do not like a lot of "button pushing". I have the same router and have no problems with it. Best router I've ever had. Sounds like he has the Ethernet screwed up somewhere. With one DVR there's no reason for this to happen unless he's already driven the 500 batty, which is not hard to do. I really prefer the 500s to the other 24s, but they get flaky really easily.

Rich


----------

